# Water spots on windshield



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Is there a way I can remove water spots from my auto windshield or should I have them professionally removed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You might want to elaborate on that.

Windshields on cars are designed to keep water off you, there should be no "damage" to any windshield from water getting on it ...

What, exactly are you referring to?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hard water can leave spots. I live one place where the lawn sprinkler made it so very very hard to even try to do anything. 
But with glass cleaner and a kitchen teflon sponge cleaning pad I would use the scrubing side on the glass and it helped. I always used a used one from the kitchen too where a new one my clean better but a newer one may also mark up the glass. 
Anyhow it works great on the glass, mirros etc.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

hewee said:


> Hard water can leave spots. I live one place where the lawn sprinkler made it so very very hard to even try to do anything.
> But with glass cleaner and a kitchen teflon sponge cleaning pad I would use the scrubing side on the glass and it helped. I always used a used one from the kitchen too where a new one my clean better but a newer one may also mark up the glass.
> Anyhow it works great on the glass, mirros etc.


A lawn sprinkler is also the culprit in my case. The water is also hard. I didn't catch it in time because it is on the passenger side. Thanks for the info.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

kiwiguy said:


> You might want to elaborate on that.
> 
> Windshields on cars are designed to keep water off you, there should be no "damage" to any windshield from water getting on it ...
> 
> What, exactly are you referring to?


See my reply to hewee.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I haven't tried it in a while but a cleaner with ammonia in it used to be good for water spots.
Also try vinegar.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Vinegar should remove them, I soak our shower heads and faucet strainers in it to remove the calcium deposits from our hard water here. Works great...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Agree, it will be lime in the water. There will be no way it will have actually eaten into or indelibly marked the glass.

I treat the windscreens of our cars with "RainX", which repels water very effectively. In a heavy rain, wipers are not needed.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> Vinegar should remove them, I soak our shower heads and faucet strainers in it to remove the calcium deposits from our hard water here. Works great...


Do you come out of the shower smelling like a pickle after that?


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks to all for the suggestions!


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

A little Bon Ami (only Bon Ami as it will not scratch the glass, Comet and the others will) and a very wet sponge will remove the spots as well as any other grease or oil that has cumulated on the glass.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

Grumb..Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There you go poochee  Now get the glass nice and clean. 

How long does it take to clear the shower head John? It is so very bad here that a new shower head starts to acting up in a month.


----------

